

Full-Text Search with MongoDB — Flowdock Style - khangtoh
http://blog.nodeta.com/2011/03/30/full-text-search-with-mongodb-flowdock-style/

======
rb2k_
It's a nice hack, but I'd rather just use Elasticsearch and try out the
MongoDB river ([https://github.com/richardwilly98/elasticsearch-river-
mongod...](https://github.com/richardwilly98/elasticsearch-river-mongodb)).
There is a reason why Lucene exists. You'll gain insertion speed, use less RAM
for your active working set with MongoDB, and gain TONS of features.

------
mattbillenstein
It sure seems like by paying a little more technical due diligence up front
and finding a proper search library [1] that could fit in their stack, they
could have saved a lot of operational burden here.

Growing their main database indexes for this one feature seems like a loser.

1\. Whoosh, Xapian, Lucene, etc?

------
Argorak
From what I can glance from the post, this is a "poor man's" full-text search.
It can search by keywords, but it does not seem to do stemming, word
similarity, document similarity and all the nice things you love about Lucene
and others. As far as the post explains, it also does not take term counts
into account (which seems okay, as they don't have large documents). Also not
sure how well it handles things like german umlauts (does "über" match
"ueber"?).

~~~
lautis
There are libraries to handle stemming and Unicode equivalence which are easy
to add into this kind of boolean search. If ranking documents would definitely
mean that some other approach, e.g. vector space model, should be used.

<https://github.com/aurelian/ruby-stemmer> <http://unicode-
utils.rubyforge.org>

------
tedchs
Apparently HN is injesting a feed of:

select url from all_worldwide_blog_posts where content like '%MongoDB%'

